# New Jersey Watch: lose, lose, lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Doesn't look good so far Nets on top of Philly early 11-6


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Well if we win out and cant get the 7 seed it will be ugly anyhow. Miami will kick our *** , at least detroit will be semi competitive.

Lebron looks like kobe out there today.. is Ira newble slowly becoming a bruce bowen type Defensive/3pt specialist ? Lebron should never take more than 22-25 shots. That passing and gettin his team involved that got us out to a 31-21 record in the 1st half is gone , and i dont like it


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

for some reason putting ira newble and 3 point specialist in the same sentence does not seem possible without an insane amount of drugs and alcohol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Philly making a run, cut it to 11 early in the 4th.

I'd be amazed if Philly can come back in this one, Carter and Kidd have just been on fire (again).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

So much for that.

Well it's gonna come down to these last 2 games, we need to win both and hope Jersey slips up. @Boston and home against the Wiz aren't guaranteed wins for them so hopefully our guys haven't given up.

That Knicks loss is really a killer..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well. Two winnable games left if the Cavs want to do something.

Gotta hope the Nets lose to the Wizards, though I don't think Washington is playing the best ball right now, the Cavs should have beaten them when they had the chance.

And who knows what Boston team shows up on either night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well Washington is fighting for home court so I expect them to atleast give it a good effort agaisnt the Nets. Plus Hughes and Arenas matchup pretty well with Kidd and VC.

We need this win against Boston and hope Toronto wants to screw over Vince. If I was them I would want to


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ouch, looks like Lebron will miss the playoffs again this year.... 

While Melo got in again. 

Ouch...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anybody really care all that much about Melo any more? Denver got a nice team particulary their point guard someone we gave up for Miles who turned into McInnis 

Good luck to Melo in the playoffs. He's a good player on a good team. Lebron is a great player on a bad team. It's obvious to anyone with a half a basketball IQ.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dream situation
NJ loses remaining games
Philly loses remaining games
We win remaining games

We go into 7 seed where we actually play detroit fairly well unlike the heat


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus: Nets up 32-13 over the Wizards


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Knick game will cost us the playoffs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need the Wizards to just get it under 20 before the half. Then they'll atleast have a chance to make a run


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^ Not gonna happen, they aren't even trying. Arenas has 2pts in the half compared to 26pts 7rebs 4asst 3stls in the 1st half for Kidd.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Atleast they're within 21


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Alright we need Boston to win tommorow. This game is actually could be important for them for the second round but New Jersey is going to come out smoking. Not looking good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see them losing, NJ is just on too much of a roll and Boston didn't go with Walker/Pierce/Payton tonight in the 4th. 

Nothing worse than finishing 9th in the conference.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully there reserves play as well as they did tonight


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even if the Boston starters don't play major minutes, I doubt Pierce is going to have another 2-9 game. He'll come out strong and firing because he was clearly not pleased with his shooting against the Cavs. Let's hope Pierce takes out his aggression on New Jersey.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a feeling pierce saved all his hatred and disdain for VC and the Nets...
They have a ROAD game at Boston tomorrow, which is never an easy place to play. We have a road game at Toronto. Statistically, we're more likely to win. We still have a shot!

We just have to win and hope for the best!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Frankly I don't like the Nets players so it would feel good getting in.

Love Kidd's game but the whole wife-beating thing is more then a bit unsettling

Same thing with VC, I was a big supporter of his throught the injurie etc. but it's obvious he was tanking just to get traded. Really screwed the Raptors.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not looking good: nets up by 8 now against the C's right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

C's within 9 still a chance


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Celtics can get it down to 7 now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

C's get it to 5 !!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

C's still hanging in there: still get it to 7


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

C's within 3!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kidd misses the first FT still wthin 4!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cmon God Get The Celtics Up!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus: this is agonizing


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

game our seasons over


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's the game with the West miss


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nets wanted it more till the end. Good job by New Jersey


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I think we started taking things seriously too wiht these last 2 games sad..

Richard jefferson layup cost us the season
Knicks game
Bulls game we shoulda won


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn...


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

Well season's over, really hit me how bad that jiri welsch trade was, with a draft pick we would have a good young pg, then hopefully resign z and get a good starting shootging guard, now we will struggle to get a pg and r going to have newble, pavlovic, jackson and welsch on the bench. what a waste that is going 
to be.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I think we started taking things seriously too wiht these last 2 games sad..
> 
> Richard jefferson layup cost us the season
> Knicks game
> Bulls game we shoulda won


LA game when Kobe got hurt...


----------

